# Silent Cycle, ammonia and snails?



## IIMEIPII (Feb 5, 2015)

I am new to cycling and am currently stocking up my 20 gallon long tank. I currently have:
1 bronze wendtii
1 crypt lutea 
2 amazon compacta
2 java ferns
5-6 anacharis stalks
4 wisteria stalks 
2 micro sword patches
1 moss ball
1 banana plant 

I have some snails that traveled along with the plants.. I plan on using lettuce to get them out of my tank, but I am unsure if they should stay for the cycle period. I only added the plants yesterday, and the ammonia is at .2! I want to make this cycle work, so all tips and corrections are greatly appreciated.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

What kind g substrate are you using? That may affect your cycle period. Do you have a water testing kit for nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## IIMEIPII (Feb 5, 2015)

summersea said:


> What kind g substrate are you using? That may affect your cycle period. Do you have a water testing kit for nitrites and nitrates?


I made the grave mistake of not thinking of the perfect substrate before hand. Sorry, I have had a lot on my mind. Anyways, I bought clunky, but smooth, pond gravel from Jack's Pets. Yes, I have the API freshwater master test kit. I will test it when I am home. Also, when should I change my water and how much?


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Generals rule of thumb is 20-30% water changes weekly but that is based on how many fish you have in the tank and how well your plants are growing. Usually it takes 4-6 weeks for plants to become "established" which is usually when it is safe to add livestock. However since you have a test kit you will be able to keep an eye on the ammonia and nitrite levels. You have quite a few plants so you may well have a silent cycle and once ammonia drops to zero you might not see nitrites or nitrates. At that point you would also be good to stock the tank. The snails may help cycle as well. I have used snails in the past to help a cycle along. 

Will you be using fertilizers? What type of lighting do you have?


----------



## IIMEIPII (Feb 5, 2015)

summersea said:


> Generals rule of thumb is 20-30% water changes weekly but that is based on how many fish you have in the tank and how well your plants are growing. Usually it takes 4-6 weeks for plants to become "established" which is usually when it is safe to add livestock. However since you have a test kit you will be able to keep an eye on the ammonia and nitrite levels. You have quite a few plants so you may well have a silent cycle and once ammonia drops to zero you might not see nitrites or nitrates. At that point you would also be good to stock the tank. The snails may help cycle as well. I have used snails in the past to help a cycle along.
> 
> Will you be using fertilizers? What type of lighting do you have?


I will monitor the nitrites and nitrates along with ammonia. All, but ammonia, are at 0. 

I plan on using fertilizers to help the plants grow. I heard that they mess with the tests though. I am currently using a full spectrum fluorescent light that came with the lid. Should there be an ammonia level for me to watch out for if it keeps rising?
I also found that the snails are crawling under the surface of the water and there are these tiny white worms floating around.. I only found one wriggling. I read up and determined they are detritus.. Should I put some type of aeration in the tank?


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have a filter running? Aeration would definitely help with that and I have found my Bettas much prefer aeration in their planted tanks or they seem lethargic. 

I would suggest root tabs (I like seachems version best) for your rooted plants (I.e. Crypts and amazons...maybe the swords) as they feed from their roots. Liquid ferts like seachems flourish comprehensive will help your stem plants like wisteria and anacharis


----------



## IIMEIPII (Feb 5, 2015)

summersea said:


> Do you have a filter running? Aeration would definitely help with that and I have found my Bettas much prefer aeration in their planted tanks or they seem lethargic.
> 
> I would suggest root tabs (I like seachems version best) for your rooted plants (I.e. Crypts and amazons...maybe the swords) as they feed from their roots. Liquid ferts like seachems flourish comprehensive will help your stem plants like wisteria and anacharis


Yes, I have a filter running, but the right side if the tank has everyone surfacing. I heard seachem has good supplements for plants. I will go buy some ASAP. Thank you for your help.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

No problem! Sounds like you've covered your bases! Good luck! Don't forget to post a pic so we can see


----------



## IIMEIPII (Feb 5, 2015)

summersea said:


> No problem! Sounds like you've covered your bases! Good luck! Don't forget to post a pic so we can see


That's good news  here is my tank currently. The plants are still small, of course. Probably not the best tank, but I am only a rookie.


----------



## IIMEIPII (Feb 5, 2015)

IIMEIPII said:


> That's good news  here is my tank currently. The plants are still small, of course. Probably not the best tank, but I am only a rookie.


And I realized that the amazons are not in the tank yet during that picture, Whoops!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it looks nice for a first try!! The plants will grow in with some TLC 

Are the flourescent light tube lights or the kind you screw in?


----------



## IIMEIPII (Feb 5, 2015)

summersea said:


> I think it looks nice for a first try!! The plants will grow in with some TLC
> 
> Are the flourescent light tube lights or the kind you screw in?


Thank you, I am happy to hear it looks pretty fair  Sorry, but what does TLC mean? The lights are flourescent full spectrum lights.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Tender love and care ;-)


----------

